# Mách mẹ những loại quả có lợi cho sức khỏe của bé



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (9/1/19)

Trái cây chính là nguồn vitamin dồi dào giúp quá trình phát triển của trẻ được thuận lợi hơn, cùng với đó nó còn giúp trẻ bảo vệ sức khỏe chống lại một số bệnh.Chính vì vậy dầu tràm con yêu mách mẹ một số loại trái cây có lợi cho sức khỏe của bé.





​
*-Lê*
Lê là loại trái cây có vị ngọt, mát có tác dụng thanh nhiệt, giải độc, giảm ho tiêu đờm. Lê có thể sử dụng bằng cách làm sinh tố, ăn hay làm nước giải khát...

*-Xoài*
Xoài được xem là loại trái cây có chứa nhiều vitamin bổ dưỡng tốt cho dạ dày, lợi tiểu và tiêu hóa của trẻ. Với vị ngọt ngọt, chua chua cùng với hương thơm dịu mát sẽ là một món khiến trẻ thích thú. Mẹ có thể sử dụng xoài để ăn, sinh tố…

*-Bưởi*
Bưởi là loại trái cây có vị chua, tính hàn có tác dụng làm giảm trướng bụng, khó tiêu, long đờm, ngừng ho. Ngoài ra bưởi còn có hàm lượng Vitamin C dồi dào có lợi cho trẻ mắc bệnh tim mạch và béo phì. Mẹ có thể sử dụng để ăn, nước giải khát…

*-Táo*
Không thể không nhắc đến táo một loại trái cây tốt đối với sức khỏe của trẻ, đặc biệt lợi cho phổi, dạ dày và hệ tiêu hóa. Nếu trẻ tiêu hóa không tốt, có thể ép nước táo cho trẻ uống, người mệt mỏi ăn táo sẽ cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn.

*-Lựu*
Lựu có vị chưa ngọt, tính ôn, có tác dụng giải khát nhanh chống, ngoài ra lựu còn có tác dụng với sức khỏe trong việc điều trị bệnh kiết lỵ, tiêu chảy mãn tính.

*-Nho*
Nho rất giàu chất dinh dưỡng, tốt cho gan, thận, máu và các chất dịch trong cơ thể, đồng thời còn giúp lợi tiểu. Đặc biệt sau khi sấy khô, lượng sắt và đường có trong nho được gia tăng tương đối, khiến cho nho khô trở thành món ăn vặt tốt cho trẻ em và phụ nữ và những người mắc bệnh thiếu máu.

Trên đây là một số loại trái cây tốt cho sức khỏe của trẻ mà mẹ cần bổ sung hằng ngày, ngoài ra mẹ cần chọn cho trẻ những nơi đảm bảo chất lượng, tươi ngon không có chất bảo quản.

Để cấp nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------

